# How Do People Like This Get Their License?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I see drivers like this I wonder what the person who gave them their driver's test was thinking when they allowed the person to get their driver's license. 

This kind of driver should have their license revoked until they can show that they know how to back up.

[video=youtube;HYcsW48HHXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYcsW48HHXM[/video]


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, I seen that too. 
Definitely a candidate for 'Canada's worst driver' show.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

That was painful to watch, but stuff like that is more common than you might think. The drivers skill level is definitely questionable, as is the inappropriate vehicle for that skill level. It was obvious he didn't know where the front, back of his vehicle was. Add to that he hit another car and didn't say anything, and you have a person who should not be on the road. People like that piss me off severely. Some driving lessons, and a psychological assessment are in order.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> When I see drivers like this I wonder what the person who gave them their driver's test was thinking when they allowed the person to get their driver's license.
> 
> This kind of driver should have their license revoked until they can show that they know how to back up.


I think you'll find they don't actually have a licence. Either they never bothered, or someone else sat the test for them.

The scary part is the likelihood of their killing someone. 

Neil


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Textbook 40 point turn.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That video should be grounds for a pop driving test.

Demonstrate basic skills now or stop driving until you can. In other words stop drving now.

As for the collisions in the lot, that seems like a hit and run deal. Whoever it is should be charged.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

forget the driving test, just take him out and shoot him. The world will be a better place.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

This is an obvious fake, the red car pops out from the background too much, it looks comped in, it's too bright, and its edges are too sharp, it would blend in more if it was real


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Painful to watch indeed. The number of utterly pointless maneuvers ("Maybe try _turning the wheel _before you move forward or back") and complete lack of spatial awareness ("Apparently you didn't see the car you just backed into" followed by "That other car that was behind you, the one you're actually still trying to avoid hitting...yeah it left the parking lot _a long time ago_") is truly staggering.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> This is an obvious fake, the red car pops out from the background too much, it looks comped in, it's too bright, and its edges are too sharp, it would blend in more if it was real


I agree its fake. Way too exaggerated. Anyone that stupid couldn't tie their shoes in the morning to get out the door.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Option1 said:


> I think you'll find they don't actually have a licence. Either they never bothered, or someone else sat the test for them.
> 
> The scary part is the likelihood of their killing someone.
> 
> Neil


They have a license. When the video was shown to police the driver was given a ticket.



Milkman said:


> That video should be grounds for a pop driving test.
> 
> Demonstrate basic skills now or stop driving until you can. In other words stop drving now.
> 
> As for the collisions in the lot, that seems like a hit and run deal. Whoever it is should be charged.


And they were.



Disbeat said:


> This is an obvious fake, the red car pops out from the background too much, it looks comped in, it's too bright, and its edges are too sharp, it would blend in more if it was real


Nope, this one is real. The cops ticketed the driver.


guitarman2 said:


> I agree its fake. Way too exaggerated. Anyone that stupid couldn't tie their shoes in the morning to get out the door.


The stupid one was the person who let them pass their driver's license in the first place, isn't it?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Daughter that lives in Calgary and I just warned her to be on the lookout for this A$$ Clown. 
This proves that there are some people that should't be behind a wheel.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Textbook 40 point turn.


I saw part of the clip and the first thing that came to mind was that classic scene in the Austin Powers film where he tries to turn the little golf-cart thing in the hallway.

Missing info?
- we don't know if this was the driver's vehicle or a borrowed/rented one
- we don't know if the driver was coming out from an eye exam or some other meeting/event that impaired their perception or judgment
- maybe you can tell, but I can't: were they on the phone?

Whenever I see something like this, I ask myself "Could this person still be alive if this were their normal behaviour, 7 days a week?". And if the answer is "Probably not", then I figure there is some sort of extenuating circumstance. Not necessarily one that absolves them of all culpability, but at least something that explains their behaviour. For instance, what sort of dingbat would come out of an eye exam with pupils dilated, and attempt to drive a large vehicle in broad daylight with the sun reflecting off the snow into their eyes?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Nope, this one is real. The cops ticketed the driver.
> 
> 
> The stupid one was the person who let them pass their driver's license in the first place, isn't it?


And I guess they were wearing velcro shoes when they left their house.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> I saw part of the clip and the first thing that came to mind was that classic scene in the Austin Powers film where he tries to turn the little golf-cart thing in the hallway.


Except this driver had a ton more room to make an easy out.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ten bucks says she's like a lot of women driving BMW's in Vancouver.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Ten bucks says she's like a lot of women driving BMW's in Vancouver.


是 




.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> And I guess they were wearing velcro shoes when they left their house.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I once wrote a song called "Velcro Shoes". I should record it someday. This might be the music video for it.

However, the Calgary cop looking into this tweeted out something to the effect that there is more to the story than what you see here, and it makes more sense once you know more.

I'm guessing elderly, perhaps medicated, disoriented, etc. Not that it's acceptable, I just think there's probably a reason for this behaviour. I don't think it's simple stupidity.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Was carrying something over from another thread, you must have missed the sarcasm.



Steadfastly said:


> They have a license. When the video was shown to police the driver was given a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> 是


right, true, correct ???


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Well even if there was more to the story than meets the eye, there is a definite problem in licensing or rather allowing licensed drivers from other countries to navigate our streets. Driving tests in other countries particularly where a lot of "new Canadians" come from are pretty lax. Once they have the license in their own country and they know they're going to either emigrate or become a visa'd worker in Canada...the next step is to simply pay a fee and without a test....get an international driver's license. Some people just keep renewing their international license and maintain a foreign address. I work with a few people that explained how they manage it. 

So how easy can a test be? Enjoy the show 
[video=youtube_share;xGfLNqjh4j0]http://youtu.be/xGfLNqjh4j0[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Disbeat said:


> This is an obvious fake, the red car pops out from the background too much, it looks comped in, it's too bright, and its edges are too sharp, it would blend in more if it was real


hahaha - I was just about to say it's the size of a clydesdale.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> I saw part of the clip and the first thing that came to mind was that classic scene in the Austin Powers film where he tries to turn the little golf-cart thing in the hallway.
> 
> Missing info?
> - we don't know if this was the driver's vehicle or a borrowed/rented one
> ...


You're right. Here car should be much more banged up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it's real.
ive known some really functional/ intelligent ppl that seemed to have no driving skills, or lose their common sense when they got behind a wheel.
no one ever admits they aren't a good driver. They're lying to themselves.

ever noticed a ding, dent or scrape on your car that must've happened in a parking lot (usually Walmart)? Guess what, you were probably parked beside someone like the person in the video.

i had a girlfriend who once hit the side of her brothers camaro against a light standard coming into a canadian tire parking lot, for really no good reason.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I actually bought a trailer for the first time. It's a real PITA trying to break out of the regular mindset of regular backing up. I probably hit about 20 points before I got out and lifted the f'n thing.

The difference between me and that person is that I got it home and practised in my driveway for an hour.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I actually bought a trailer for the first time. It's a real PITA trying to break out of the regular mindset of regular backing up. I probably hit about 20 points before I got out and lifted the f'n thing.
> 
> The difference between me and that person is that I got it home and practised in my driveway for an hour.


Haha trailers are tricky.
try backing up a trailer behind an atv. Really difficult.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> ive known some really functional/ intelligent ppl that seemed to have no driving skills, or lose their common sense when they got behind a wheel.


I like to joke that there is a "stupid center" in the brain that is activated by drastic changes in the weather.



> no one ever admits they aren't a good driver. They're lying to themselves.


The same can be said about a lot of things. Few people will admit they are a lousy kisser, or a poor employee, or a bad shopper.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Video is real (sadly)...driver was given a $112 ticket for unsafe backup...claimed they didn't know they hit someone....they still should have been charged with hit and run in my opinion....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

greco said:


> right, true, correct ???


With a lot of experience driving in Vancouver, sad but true.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What struck me most about this was the complete inability to approach the problem from another angle. Personally, I would have basically done a backwards u-turn around the black car beside me, allowing the front end to swing in the direction of the empty space rather than towards the parked car, then pulled out forwards and been on my merry way.

The other thing that really struck me was the fact that the driver was oblivious to the fact that the car beside eventually exited the lot, leaving an empty football field behind, and still moving 4 feet forward, 4 feet back. Driving 101 LOOK IN THE DIRECTION YOU ARE TRAVELING.

- - - Updated - - -



Beach Bob said:


> Video is real (sadly)...driver was given a $112 ticket for unsafe backup...claimed they didn't know they hit someone....they still should have been charged with hit and run in my opinion....


Unfortunately...that would require proving INTENT to hit and run. Now if the driver had stopped after the collision, gotten out and looked, then left it would have been another story.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Can't help being reminded of the many TPB moments involving Ricky's car and some truly shitty driving...


[video=youtube;r6rGMNtXHgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6rGMNtXHgs[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Haha trailers are tricky.
> try backing up a trailer behind an atv. Really difficult.


Agreed. I can do it, but it's not pleasure driving.

Imagine backing up a fully loaded 16 ft trailer behind a Chevy Astro van

in Port Dover

on the busiest Friday the 13th 

ever.

Takes nerves of steel.

I did NOT enjoy that at all.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Disbeat said:


> Was carrying something over from another thread, you must have missed the sarcasm.


Yea, well, I'm often a bit slow on the comprehension side of things.:smile-new:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I like to joke that there is a "stupid center" in the brain that is activated by drastic changes in the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said about a lot of things. Few people will admit they are a lousy kisser, or a poor employee, or a bad shopper.


id add to that list that few men will admit to being a bad bbq'er...and few women will admit to being bad at fellatio. trust me, they exist. 

- - - Updated - - -



Milkman said:


> Agreed. I can do it, but it's not pleasure driving.
> 
> Imagine backing up a fully loaded 16 ft trailer behind a Chevy Astro van
> 
> ...


Sounds like when we're backing the 18' boat into the boat ramp at the marina. Theres always about 10 ppl watching, and about 3 or so others impatiently waiting for their turn to use the ramp.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That video was painful to watch...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's no cure for stupid drivers. 

Re trailers, I've had several (boat, utility, and camper) and no two maneuver alike, but I've never had a problem. My Dad taught me about such things when I was a kid and let me practice in the church parking lot next door before I was even licensed. The man could teach whales to fly. It was all geometry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> id add to that list that few men will admit to being a bad bbq'er...and few women will admit to being bad at fellatio. trust me, they exist.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


LOL, yes but there aren't 10,000 Harleys angle parked n a town that normally has about 5000 people.

PD on Friday the 13th is just not a place you want to be driving anything other than a motorcycle.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BgNBf8B5Vw&list=UUPU-fLUrzEz6KWHHjQBGkvQ


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> LOL, yes but there aren't 10,000 Harleys angle parked n a town that normally has about 5000 people.
> 
> PD on Friday the 13th is just not a place you want to be driving anything other than a motorcycle.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BgNBf8B5Vw&list=UUPU-fLUrzEz6KWHHjQBGkvQ


Oh I know what you mean...we used to have a cottage just outside of nearby Dunnville. The bikers were an easy going sort, but we tended to stay home on the Friday 13th weekends anyways.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

DrHook said:


> Well even if there was more to the story than meets the eye, there is a definite problem in licensing or rather allowing licensed drivers from other countries to navigate our streets. Driving tests in other countries particularly where a lot of "new Canadians" come from are pretty lax. Once they have the license in their own country and they know they're going to either emigrate or become a visa'd worker in Canada...the next step is to simply pay a fee and without a test....get an international driver's license. Some people just keep renewing their international license and maintain a foreign address.]


When I got my license (1967 in Quebec) the practical test lasted about 5 minutes, took place entirely in a mall parking lot, and involved neither backing up nor parallel parking. Passed with flying colours. Of course, despite that I am a very good driver....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> When I got my license (1967 in Quebec) the practical test lasted about 5 minutes, took place entirely in a mall parking lot, and involved neither backing up nor parallel parking. Passed with flying colours. Of course,* despite that I am a very good driver....*


Of course, now you know we need to see a video of your driving skills for confirmation.:smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Of course, now you know we need to see a video of your driving skills for confirmation.:smile-new::smile-new:


That was meant to be ironic. Everyone seems to think they're a good driver, and we all know too many are manifestly NOT.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

This is less painful to watch and proves that everything is funnier to Benny Hill Music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuHiXRgXn6I&spfreload=10


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> There's no cure for stupid drivers.
> 
> Re trailers, I've had several (boat, utility, and camper) and no two maneuver alike, but I've never had a problem. My Dad taught me about such things when I was a kid and let me practice in the church parking lot next door before I was even licensed. The man could teach whales to fly. It was all geometry.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Peace? You essentially just called me stupid and reminded of 2 things I'd like to forget: 1) my dad never cared about me, and 2) 'remound' should be a word.








Whoaaaaa!!! Easy...I'm just playin'


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

No bikers just rocks and trees and bad boat ramps . 

I don't understand why beginners aren't taught how to use their mirrors. Both my kids took drivers education and weren't taught how to use them. You have no choice backing this rig up. But why don't people use them other than for makeup?












Milkman said:


> Agreed. I can do it, but it's not pleasure driving.
> 
> Imagine backing up a fully loaded 16 ft trailer behind a Chevy Astro van
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> No bikers just rocks and trees and bad boat ramps .
> 
> I don't understand why beginners aren't taught how to use their mirrors. Both my kids took drivers education and weren't taught how to use them.


My business partner got in my car to drive last year and complained he couldn't see the side of the car with the side mirrors. I explained to him the mirrors are not put there so you can see your car, they are there to see what is behind and beside you. I sent him one of these videos to explain it. What's the percentage of drivers don't even know how to set their mirrors on their vehicles. I'm guessing it's about 90%; maybe even a little higher.


[video=youtube;QpRovzCeM4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpRovzCeM4Q[/video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> This is an obvious fake, the red car pops out from the background too much, it looks comped in, it's too bright, and its edges are too sharp, it would blend in more if it was real


??

-->did I sound like a pompous git in that other thread? sorry for offering my opinion on a fake vid!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> No bikers just rocks and trees and bad boat ramps .
> 
> I don't understand why beginners aren't taught how to use their mirrors. Both my kids took drivers education and weren't taught how to use them. You have no choice backing this rig up. But why don't people use them other than for makeup?


I can't tell what your view looks like, but with my rig it's even more vital that you use your side mirrors. You have no choice. The view out the rear view mirror is an aluminum wall, higher than the van, chasing you down the road.

The geometry is what takes a little adjustment when backing up.

Understanding that when you turn your wheel to the right, the back of the van will go right but the ass end of the trailer will go left does take getting used to.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I can't tell what your view looks like, but with my rig it's even more vital that you use your side mirrors. You have no choice. The view out the rear view mirror is an aluminum wall, higher than the van, chasing you down the road.
> 
> The geometry is what takes a little adjustment when backing up.
> 
> Understanding that when you turn your wheel to the right, the back of the van will go right but the ass end of the trailer will go left does take getting used to.


A little trick that is handy is to use the bottom of the steering wheel when backing up. When you do this, simply pull the wheel in the direction you want the trailer to go.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> My business partner got in my car to drive last year and complained he couldn't see the side of the car with the side mirrors. I explained to him the mirrors are not put there so you can see your car, they are there to see what is behind and beside you. I sent him one of these videos to explain it. What's the percentage of drivers don't even know how to set their mirrors on their vehicles. I'm guessing it's about 90%; maybe even a little higher.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;QpRovzCeM4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpRovzCeM4Q[/video]


I used to have a roommate who had his mirrors aimed really high...I asked him why? he said so he could look up into trucks and see the drivers so he could tell what they were going to do (?!?). Weird. he worked for a delivery company, but not as a driver, so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I see a wall of white. The boat is wider than the van and 21 ft long. I also have to use the mirrors to keep an eye on the straps holding the boat on the trailer and tie downs holding the mast down. I have a little space between the boat and trailer that I can see vehicles right behind me in the side mirrors.



Milkman said:


> The view out the rear view mirror is an aluminum wall, higher than the van, chasing you down the road.
> 
> .
> 
> Understanding that when you turn your wheel to the right, the back of the van will go right but the ass end of the trailer will go left does take getting used to.


----------

